# Dagger Transition for Touring?



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

If you can tell us where you will be paddling, and if you are a small or larger paddler, you will probably get more advise. I am not sure about that specific model, but at 10ft, I am guessing it is for tame rivers. Dagger makes great WW boats, but their touring boats have never really got any good reviews. I have found theyh typically do not have enough keel to track well, and fit large stature paddlers better. Also the newer ones are more difficult to pad out for a tight fit. You should probably continue looking for plastic boats, they hold up much better on the rivers. Another place to look is WWW.RMSKC.ORG , local touring nerds that have a classifieds section on their site.

Good luck!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*HMMMMM*

I used to own a transition, it was designed as a freestyle boat, but as far as todays standards go it would be alright for running rivers. Its not going to be as fast, or track as well as a "touring boat" but if you just want to get out there i think 350 with a paddle is fair.


----------



## Woman (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input, Woodboat and Danimal. I'll be on the Rio Grande in New Mexico in what seems to be a mild section (have to check on that). I passed on the Dagger Transition, based on your input and my feeling that I'll be happier in a new, low priced touring kayak, like IIRC the Old Town Otter. Thanks again.


----------

